

Easy Install of a Local Web Server on Mac OS X - brentr
http://www.lullabot.com/videocast/install_local_web_server_mac_osx
XAMPP still has some issues when using it on a Mac. I found this website which describes an easy way to set up a test server right on your Mac.
======
brentr
I have never set up Apache, PHP, and MySQL on a computer before and managed to
get it to run correctly. This solution offered a service that I found to be of
use. That is why I posted the link to the video that explains the process of
downloading MAMP and the initial steps to get it up and running.

------
tlrobinson
And why is MAMP better than the Apache installation built into _every_ copy of
Mac OS X?

1) Download and install MySQL

2) Enable PHP in the Apache config file

3) Enable Web Sharing in System Prefs

